# Australia/New Zealand bound



## k/j (May 7, 2015)

2 couples are planning a trip to Australia/New Zealand via Tahiti in Jan/Feb 2016 approx. 6-8 weeks total.  Presently, we are looking at visiting Sydney (3-5 days) and Port Douglas (3-5 days) - 1 of these cities we can stay up to a wk. using our time share.  
(1) Total AU (10-14 days) 
(2) Fly AU to Christchurch, NZ (14-16 days s. island private tour guide or possibly a driver/guide and just wing it)? 
(3) Ferry to S. island to N. island and self drive ( approx. 2 wks.) 1 wk. Bay of Island/Auckland using timeshare?  Has anyone just hired a driver/guide thus being able to vary our trip?  Is this improbable because of availability of lodging and activities on short notice? 
We are just starting planning so any other in put would be much appreciated as to sites, tours and must sees.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 7, 2015)

We did kind of the reverse touring in 2013. You can read our blog at http://www.travelscribbles2010.blogspot.com/search/label/Australia


----------



## Passepartout (May 7, 2015)

Interesting first post. Please post reviews when you return of how Aus/NZ works using timeshares. Many will be interested.

I can't offer help or suggestions re: the rural areas you've said you are visiting. But here's a takeaway we discovered on a cruise of Down Under last year. In Both Sidney and Auckland we found several chains of what are called 'Serviced Apartments'. In Sidney we used Meriton Managed apartments, and In Auckland it was Waldorf. Both were like timeshares, and had full kitchens, 1-and 2 bedrooms, convenient urban locations, and daily maid service. Iirc, they were competitively priced with hotels.

Jim


----------



## CarolF (May 8, 2015)

Rsauer3473 said:


> You can read our blog at http://www.travelscribbles2010.blogspot.com/search/label/Australia



Goodness, what a way to finish your trip, so glad all tests showed normal results in the end though.  Thanks for sharing your blog, it was an interesting read and a good reminder to recognise the importance of asking visitors what activities/pastimes they enjoy.   Many Australians would be astounded to hear that you cancelled your walk because the idea of watching "bats swoop down to catch and eat the large spiders that inhabit the forest" wasn't appealing.  I've made a note to remember that not everyone finds our wildlife fascinating.

As far as food goes, most Australians eat cereal and dairy products for breakfast or when eating out, a traditional English breakfast is still quite popular and smoothies (kale/vegetable or fruit) are an on-the-run choice.  McDonalds and Hungry Jacks are popular with young children and hung-over teenagers, not so much adults.  I haven't heard of breakfast sandwiches before.  Tomato sauce is a traditional and very popular condiment here.



k/j said:


> 2 couples are planning a trip to Australia/New Zealand via Tahiti in Jan/Feb 2016 approx. 6-8 weeks total.  Presently, we are looking at visiting Sydney (3-5 days) and Port Douglas (3-5 days) - 1 of these cities we can stay up to a wk. using our time share.



If you enjoy nature and being outdoors, Port Douglas is a small community and a good choice.  January/February is the wet season (high rainfall and high humidity) and also stinger season (box jellyfish).  

Sydney is a pretty city with all the attractions a big city provides.  It will be summer in Jan/Feb, average max temp 26oC and humidity about 65%.


----------



## k/j (Dec 14, 2015)

*N. Island New Zealand*

We will be taking the ferry from Picton to Wellington Feb. 28 - should we make our reservations now? Any ferry better than the other? (2) In Wellington we will need a SUV - do you have any suggestions?  (3) We fly out of Auckland March 16 at 6:30 am so we will need a hotel close or in the airport - suggestions?  (4) Must we have to pre-book hotel reservations on the N. Island or can we wing it - just don't know how long we want to stay at any given place.  Thank you


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 17, 2015)

*AKL Airport Hotel*



k/j said:


> We will be taking the ferry from Picton to Wellington Feb. 28 - should we make our reservations now? Any ferry better than the other? (2) In Wellington we will need a SUV - do you have any suggestions?  (3) We fly out of Auckland March 16 at 6:30 am so we will need a hotel close or in the airport - suggestions?  (4) Must we have to pre-book hotel reservations on the N. Island or can we wing it - just don't know how long we want to stay at any given place.  Thank you



We have had a flight change that gets us into AKL after midnight...initially had reserved the Holiday Inn Auckland Airport but changed to the NOVOTEL because it is within walking distance to the international terminal.  There may be one other hotel that close, but had we stayed with the Holiday Inn we'd have had to get a taxi or the 6 NZD pp hotel shuttle in the wee hours when we'll be totally jet-lagged.

We are renting with Ace for our 10 days pre-cruise on the North Island. No t/s trade came through but that is probably a good thing as we will be exploring more this way...Waitomo Caves, Coromandel peninsula, and Rotorua, including the Mitai Maori evening as recommended by our Kiwi friend.

March should be okay without prebooking- check out Te Tiro: http://www.waitomocavesnz.com.  I am really excited about our 2 nights here!


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 17, 2015)

*New Zealand and Australia*

Perhaps we see you at the Bay of Islands. We will be in the Rotorua area from 2/20/16 - 2/27/16. Then Paihia Bay of Islands from 2/27/16 - 3/5/16. Then Hobart Tasmania from 3/5/16 - 3/12/16. Last stop is Sydney from 3/12/16 - 3/19/16. Originally we were going to start with Australia and then New Zealand but arranging the flights was a pain. It turned out better to start in New Zealand and do Australia second.


----------



## k/j (Jan 2, 2016)

*N. Island*

So glad you mentioned the Te Tiro Accommodations as I am in charge of finding lodging in the middle of the N. Island.  Would you suggest staying at one place and venturing out or multiple places.  We are only on the N. island 2 wks. If you have any other lodging or must sees - I would love to hear.  Thank you


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 2, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> Perhaps we see you at the Bay of Islands. We will be in the Rotorua area from 2/20/16 - 2/27/16.



I am assuming (but correct me if I'm wrong) that you are flying into Auckland International Airport (AKL).  If so, how are you planning to get from AKL to Rotorua?  Renting a car?  Shuttle?  Flying?


----------



## k/j (Jan 3, 2016)

We are touring the S. Island for 2 wks. prior so will be taking the ferry (pass purchased) from Nelson to Wellington and already have our car on reserve.  Following 2 wks on the N. Island, we will spend time in Ft. Douglas and Tahiti.  All our ducks are in order expect the N. Island which I am now trying to figure out.


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 3, 2016)

k/j said:


> We are touring the S. Island for 2 wks. prior so will be taking the ferry (pass purchased) from Nelson to Wellington and already have our car on reserve.  Following 2 wks on the N. Island, we will spend time in Ft. Douglas and Tahiti.  All our ducks are in order expect the N. Island which I am now trying to figure out.



So are you flying into Christchurch?  And will you be flying out of Auckland or returning to the S. Island to fly out of New Zealand?


----------



## k/j (Jan 3, 2016)

We fly into Auckland then continue on to Christchurch to begin our journey 2/14.
 3/16 we fly from Auckland to AUS. - we return to Auckland 3/20 and continue on to Tahiti.  From there we fly to home on 3/24


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Australia/New Zealand*



LannyPC said:


> I am assuming (but correct me if I'm wrong) that you are flying into Auckland International Airport (AKL).  If so, how are you planning to get from AKL to Rotorua?  Renting a car?  Shuttle?  Flying?



We are renting a car for the two weeks on North Island NZ.


----------



## k/j (Jan 4, 2016)

Have wonderful and safe trip - will be looking forward to hear your tales when we both return.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 5, 2016)

*Additional NZ thoughts before we soon depart...*

American Airlines came through for us yet again and we were able to rebook our BNE-AKL flight to the earlier one since another schedule change resulted in a makable connection.  We now arrive in AKL mid-afternoon and will hopefully have the energy to head to the nearby Botanical Gardens that day.

Our Kiwi friend highly recommended the Coromandel Peninsula including Cathedral Cove and the Driving Creek Railway.  We are in a condo for 2 nights at the Dunes Golf resort- 3 bedrooms which works out since BiL/SiL are with us.

We next are at 124 on Brunswick, a b&b on the north shore of Lake Rotorua.  We were thinking of driving from there to Whakatane for the White Island or Whale Island experience, but instead will spend time in Waimangu or Wai-O-Tapu.  BTW Rotorua has a night market every Thursday. If you are a Lord of the Rings fan, Hobbiton tours leave from Rotorua- Bil/Sil are doing that one morning so we will potz around and maybe even play 9 holes of golf!

For Waitomo we booked a small group cave tour with Spellbound that visits a less crowded glow-worm cave and also includes a raft ride through the cave.

Pre-cruise we are at the Sky City Grand and plan on a day trip to Waiheke Island to wine and dine!

Our cruise includes Bay of Islands, Tauranga (where I've organized a private tour to the Karangahake Gorge and Goldfield Mines Railway with Wicked Wanders), Wellington (where we are booked with Gene for a walking tour), Akaroa (where my glacial geologist nephew will meet us to drive us around the Banks Peninsula) and Dunedin, (where we opted for an overnight ship tour to Queenstown and rebounding the Solstice in Milford Sound).

Since k/j and geist1223 aren't leaving for NZ til after we return, I will post about our experiences here.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 5, 2016)

I just returned from a New Zealand cruise on Princess.  If your family are interested in Hobbiton from Rotorua, you might need to book it in advance as the Rotorua tour guide told us that tickets are sold out way in advance and cost $79 nz each


----------



## k/j (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you so much - all your input has helped immensely!  Hopefully, we will wrap it up over the weekend.  Will get our tickets pre booked for the Hobbiton too.  Thanks again


----------



## k/j (Jan 19, 2016)

*Help*

We are arriving by air Feb. 14 to Christchurch, NZ, then departing from Pickton on Feb. 28 on the ferry.  We hired a personal guide/driver for the S. Island (have an intintery for 2 couples) but the guide/driver is not available because of personal problems. Trying to decide if we should venture out ourself or scramble for a personal guide/driver again! :/


----------



## uop1497 (Jan 19, 2016)

Your thread giving me an idea where to go for vacation next year. Thank you

Rsauer3473,
Reading your trip report, I am glad you are o.k . I have been thru a similar experience with my DH on our recent trip last December, I was scared to death when DH suddenly passed out on air plane.  DH is fine now, but I am still shaken when remembering what happens to him .  I thought I lost him forever.


----------



## lizap (Jan 19, 2016)

I would not plan on doing much the day you arrive as it is a very long flight and you will be quite tired. We did this trip (in reverse) several years ago and enjoyed it immensely.





beejaybeeohio said:


> American Airlines came through for us yet again and we were able to rebook our BNE-AKL flight to the earlier one since another schedule change resulted in a makable connection.  We now arrive in AKL mid-afternoon and will hopefully have the energy to head to the nearby Botanical Gardens that day.
> 
> Our Kiwi friend highly recommended the Coromandel Peninsula including Cathedral Cove and the Driving Creek Railway.  We are in a condo for 2 nights at the Dunes Golf resort- 3 bedrooms which works out since BiL/SiL are with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaH (Jan 19, 2016)

k/j said:


> We are arriving by air Feb. 14 to Christchurch, NZ, then departing from Pickton on Feb. 28 on the ferry.  We hired a personal guide/driver for the S. Island (have an intintery for 2 couples) but the guide/driver is not available because of personal problems. Trying to decide if we should venture out ourself or scramble for a personal guide/driver again! :/



As this is a board related to timeshare, You may get better response if you post your questions on Tripadvisor's forum.


----------

